# Sling TV to add Univision to program guide



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Sling TV to add Univision to program guide*

(fiercecable.com) - The agreement gives Sling subscribers access to the flagship Univision Network, as well as channels including UniMás, UDN (Univision Deportes Network), Galavisión, El Rey Network, Bandamax, De Película, De Película Clásico, Telehit, tlNovelas, FOROtv as well as Univision and UniMás broadcast stations nationwide....

Full Story Here


----------

